# First pic!!!!!



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

OK, this is just a ****ty pic from last nite that got took at a party but i thought i'd throw it up anyway.

this is the first pic i've ever put up so don't be too harsh :beer:

i am 18 years old and have been training seriously for about a year. I am 5' 11" and weight 16 stone.

Go easy on me. :innocent:


----------



## deanoz007 (Jun 2, 2008)

Dude ur a lump wish i could get that big keep it going.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

NOW THATS WHAT I CALL GENETICS lol


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

what sort of party was it?

looking good though


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

adamdutton said:


> what sort of party was it?


British national by the looks of things :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

deanoz007 said:


> Dude ur a *lump* wish i could get that big keep it going.


:lol:nearly choked

good size on ya mate! whats ya goals?


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

5ft 11, 16 stone and 18 years old with very little bf by the looks of u, i hate u already bastad!! oh and only 1 years training, im in a state of depression now. awsome m8 u goona be big well bigger. :beer:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Seriously,looking big and strong Scott

You could have a bright future if you decide to


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

DAMN!!! Scott, if I looked like that *now *I'd be pleased, never mind at 18!!!


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

fairplay dude you look awesome for an 18 year old, keep it up buddy!

jonesy


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Look very thick set, mate.

Good stuff.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Can I just LOL at one of the comments on this same photo on Facebook? "did sum 1 mention steroids???" Scott, I hope he's a friend....  Let the hating commence..... 

(Says he who has yet to post a photo)


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

jesus thats some serious size mate!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> Look very thick set, mate.
> 
> Good stuff.


You like them thick, dontcha Chris? :lol:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

dmcc said:


> You like them thick, dontcha Chris? :lol:


mmmm, maybe leave this for Gay Animal, yeah?


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

Looks like a saussage fest to me.

Hugely impressive at 18.


----------



## Tommo1436114510 (Feb 13, 2006)

ParaManiac said:


> British national by the looks of things :whistling:


ha ha ha. Nice one

Mate you look good.

Very thick muscle. You need to stick with what your doing.

Awesome!


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

scotts under my guidance and WILL go a long way.. for 18 the most impressive thing is his work ethic in both his diet and training!

hes already kickin my butt on alot of lifts and is only touching the edge of his potential in terms of diet/supplementation etc..

as long as he dont do anything stupid with women and beer you will see him on stage as a junior in th enext couple of years! lol


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

good job looking huge only a year of training god knows how big u will be in a couple of years :thumb:


----------



## lew86 (Aug 6, 2008)

Unbelievable mate, nice one. Looks like you have put in alot of hard training

You make that person next to you look like a 3 year old!

And that said you make us scrawny folk feel bad lol

But seriously tho mate well done


----------



## eastlondonboy (Aug 8, 2008)

Your a proper lump mate lol im same age as you and im 9 stone!!! nice work scott


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

thanks very much guys, was expecting a barrage of negative comments to be honest, lol.

bring on the critique then.......


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

Scottswald said:


> bring on the critique then.......


 Critique? You look good, not like some one who could step on stage for a while but yes very good for a years training.

Try and add as much size natural as you can and dont worry about what other people are doing around you.

Takes a lot of dedication to do bb as a teen so good on you.


----------



## bigguy6641 (Mar 10, 2004)

looking awesome bud...keep it up ur gonna b a monster.


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

chrisj22 said:


> mmmm, maybe leave this for Gay Animal, yeah?


You cheeky bastard.

You can stop PM'ing me as of today.

That hurt my feelings.

Im am not realy gay.


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Spot on mate !! Nice size for your age/length of time training. Where abouts do you and Lee train ?


----------



## bogman (Jun 25, 2007)

very impressive! best of luck!


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

hertderg said:


> Spot on mate !! Nice size for your age/length of time training. Where abouts do you and Lee train ?


gym in blyth called fitzone mate - where u from?


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

Ive heard good things about that place. Just a bit out of the way for me, Im still looking for somewhere decent myself around Durham (and that opens early, like 7am at least).


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

leeb said:


> gym in blyth called fitzone mate - where u from?


I'm from Ashington mate, trained in a few places local over the years, Dynamixs and Olympia(newform) on Milburn Road mainly,never really knuckled down though  I was in Dynamixs/shape house as it's now called for the first time in years the other month , the place has never changed since the days when Nigel and Terry Bell had the building in the 90's, nice hardcore place.

I got back into training just over a year ago now after a 6 year lay off !!! Wish I had made the progress that Scott's made in a year. I'm 38 now so I've got an excuse :whistling: I'm trying to make up for lost time though.

I'm currently training at the hirst welfare in Ashington mainly cos it's cheap at £20 a month ,it's great little place with loads free weights due to the powerlifting club that has it's home there now.It does have it's draw backs though,no supplement bar if you get what I mean :whistling:

Heard good things also about Fitzone , I'll have to have a session there one day.

All the best to you both lads.


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

i was wondering what other juniors (or peope that know juniors can answer this) looked like when they were 18? what i'm wanting to know is do i have the potential to stand with (and not look out of place) other juniors in 18 months time?


----------



## jamjam84 (Sep 26, 2008)

May I be the 1st to congratulate you............ and also refer to you as B*ST**D lol

I dont think anyone will be harsh about that pic.......possibley cos a) nothing to be harsh about and B) you look as though you could squash people like a bug

I think that about 50% of people on here are pretty insecure about there look even when people tell them they are big, or getting bigger.........I'm one of em!


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

your a brick**** house mate, at 18 amazing! got any pics before you started training?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I know this pic is only about 2 months old, but I swear you're bigger now. Get a new one up.


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

dmcc said:


> I know this pic is only about 2 months old, but I swear you're bigger now. Get a new one up.


i will do in the near future... it takes me time to build the courage up to post pics.... i get paranoid that people will just laugh... :confused1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Scottswald said:


> i will do in the near future... it takes me time to build the courage up to post pics.... i get paranoid that people will just laugh... :confused1:


I posted mine up and nobody laughed, and you've got a cracking physique whereas I'm a bloater. And you flash your pecs on FB enough.... Even that one in the wifebeater would be good.


----------

